# RCS Elite v4 woes



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I am getting strange or no response from my RCS Elite.

I had it out ready to install and it was working as expected.

Yesterday I installed it into my Bachmann heisler, I put the metal cased Rx into the firebox, at the same time I swapped the antenna for a black one. I noticed that the tracing was not connecting the antenna to the pin underneath the board, so I put a bit of wire across to re-connect it.


Once I checked the wiring, I switched in on, nothing happened- but I did see the LED was flickering a bit.

I removed the board and connected it to the 12v power supply I had used in the past, some times the LED would come on and go off- randomly flashing, but no movement from the motor.



Any thoughts please, this is really frustrating!!

Alec


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say the problem maybe with the elsama antenna. Did you try it without the antenna connected? I remember it is important not to let the antenna touch itself this maybe the case? 

Maybe try giving Tony or TOC a line (both MLS contributors), they are usually very helpful. 

Another issue I had was the wire(red,yellow,black) which goes to the board and antenna was not in the right order in the plug(factory assembly issue). If you have the instructions try tracing it to see if the wire harness follows the same as instructions indicate?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Todd, 
Thanks for your reply. 
I have checked the wiring to the Elsema Rx and it is fine, (ground, +5 and signal) 
I am wondering if the h-bridge has failed due to overload? One of the trucks had stalled, I discovered when I tried to run it after on normal DC. 

Alec


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Alec. 

Sorry to hear you have a problem. 
I really don't know what is wrong without having it back to test. However I doubt it is the solid state motor driver. As far as I know, out of the many thousands I have sold, none have failed in service unless they have been shorted out on a metal servise. It is likely that it is a programming issue. 

Please get in touch with the dealer who supplied you the equipment and if they cannot help you please send the system back to me for no charge repair other than return postage.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Tony, 
Many thanks for your offer, I will send you an e-mail. 

Alec


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, wonder how the "tracing" disconnected from the antenna pin... that's a low current connection... maybe it was not supposed to be connected, and you actually shorted out the receiver antenna? 

A trace on a circuit board does not just go "missing".... perhaps you would take a picture of where you effected the "repair"? 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You have a track power lead still connected. Motor feeding into rail, and antenna, will take that track right off. 
If the throttle has 3 DIP switches, make sure they are all "off", or the LED will blink, indicating program changing. 
Call me.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The parts arrived back this week and have been tested. 
The small filtering capacitor for the IC was relocated to prevent the PWM signal interfering with the IC. 
Also the servo plug between the RX and ESC was a bit loose perhaps resulting in a non connection. That cable has been replaced and the system was working properly. 
Yes the very short trace for the antenna wire on the RX was "missing". The antenna wire had been soldered back to the correct pin on the RX. 
The system will be posted back to the UK on Monday.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks all, 
Greg, I have a few Elites and Basics and they all have the antenna connect where I soldered the wire to. 

TOC, no track power here and all Bachmann wiring was gutted, the motor wires went straight to the power trucks and the antenna was going to be soldered to the handrail. 

Tony has been very helpful in getting my system checked- many thanks!, I look forward to having it back to use on a soon approaching open day. 

Alec


----------

